# Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...



## Bieroholiker (4. Februar 2015)

Aloha!
ich hab mir heute mittag meine zwei anker zusammen gebastelt. material hat mich quasi nix gekostet. die schnur hatte ich noch zu genüge, das eisen bekam ich als abfall von einer dreherrei, den rest hab ich halt so rumfliegen... das verzinken hat halt ne kiste bier gekostet aber gut. hab an jedem ca 20-25 seil. denke das sollte ausreichen. die gewichte kenn ich aber jetz leider nicht da uch sie nich gewogen hatte. denke aber so ca 10kg dürfte eins haben, ehr mehr. ich hoffe dass sie für mein kleines boot aufm see reichen. am anker selbst hatte ich das seil nochmal durch einen pvc-schlauch gezogen. dann mitm dritten stück seil verflochten, und jeweils zwei kleine kabelbinder. den rest sollte der kleber in den schrumpfschläuchen machen... also ich bekam sie nicht mehr auseinander gerissen... vorher zieh ich das boot ins wasser glaub ich.
hatte die eisen nur etwas abgeschliffen mit der flex. vorher halt in die mitte ein m12 gewinde geschnitten und ne schaltschraköse dran gemacht. da ich noch nicht aufm wasser war damit kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen ob sie ihren zweck erfüllen. 
mit betong innem kanister wollte ich halt nicht anfangen... der verzinker dachte zuerst die gewichte seien für ein zelt aufm flohmarkt. 
jetz such ich noch geeignete winden die ich auf dem boot abnehmbar befestigen kann... 
wenn da jemand ne idee hat immer her damit. dachte schon an eine ausm baumarkt für paar euro aber die sind mir schon fast zu sperrig... will halt das seil vernünftig aufwickeln.

also meint ihr die funzen?


boa mit kalten fingern is auf handy echt bescheiden schreiben...


----------



## thanatos (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

weis ja nicht was du für ein Boot hast ,aber für mein Boot 4,30 x185 m
 haben zwei sieben Kg Gewichte immer gereicht außer auf festem Boden
 haben sie bei Sturmböen "aufgeben"müssen,ist ja dann eh Zeit Feierabend zu machen.Was willst du mit Seilwinden ? wenn sie im Schlamm festsitzen seitlich über die Bordwand legen und hochschauckeln
 die Leine dann einfach auf ein Wickelbrett wickeln


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Die Teile sollten ein kleines Boot wohl halten. Unter Umständen(je nach Wetter und Wassertiefe) ist hier die Länge der Strippe wichtiger als das Ankergewicht. Du mußt mindestens die dreifache Tiefe an Leine geben, besser die Fünffache!

Und beim nächsten Bauprojekt würde ich bei runden Gußformen die Seilösen zum Rand hin eingießen, wie der Sensenmann hier schon erwähnt hat, kann es bei hartem Grund Probleme geben und der Anker rollt...


----------



## Mollebulle (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

----------Du mußt mindestens die dreifache Tiefe an Leine geben, besser die Fünffache!</p>----------dann müßte ich bei 20 m WT ja bis zu 100 m Ankerseil ins Wasser versenken ?!?...also bei mir reichen 30 m Ankerseil bei schlickigem Seegrund im Konstanzer Trichter...Gruß Molle


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> dann müßte ich bei 20 m WT ja bis zu 100 m Ankerseil ins Wasser versenken ?!?
> 
> Ganz genau, unter Umständen müssen bei 20m bis zu 100m Seil in's Wasser, bei Kette würden 60 reichen. Aber ich schrieb ja-"unter Umständen", die Umstände beziehen sich bei Maximallänge meist auf übles Wetter. Hast du Strömung und Abdrift durch ordentlich Wind aus einer Richtung, dann kannst du dir mal angucken, wie ein zu leichter Anker an zu wenig Leine zu einem besseren Driftsack wird...
> 
> ...also bei mir reichen 30 m Ankerseil bei schlickigem Seegrund im Konstanzer Trichter...Gruß Molle



Wenn du bei Ententeich auf diesem Trichter da rumdümpelst, können 30m Ankerleine selbstverständlich ausreichen, aber wir gehen hier nicht von Idealbedingungen aus, sondern ein Anker soll ja möglichst auch noch bei Schlechtwetterbedingungen halten. Auf'm Bodensee reicht ja auch an manchen Tagen 'ne Luftmatratze und an manchen dann wieder nicht, gelle.#h


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Ich kann nur immer wieder mit Beton ausgegossene Gummistiefel empfehlen.
Noch ein Stück gummierte Kette mit eingegossen, das hält den Lack vom Boot heile und das Boot wunderbar auf der Stelle.


----------



## zokker (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Warum soll man bei einem Gewichts-, Sauganker die 3-5fache Ankerleine nutzen, da gräbt sich doch eh nichts ein. Bei Platten-, Stock- oder M-Anker natürlich mehr Leine. Bei Schlechtwetter braucht man sowieso einen der Letzteren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



zokker schrieb:


> Warum soll man bei einem Gewichts-, Sauganker die 3-5fache Ankerleine nutzen, da gräbt sich doch eh nichts ein. Bei Platten-, Stock- oder M-Anker natürlich mehr Leine. Bei Schlechtwetter braucht man sowieso einen der Letzteren.



Aber auch bei diesen Ankern gilt, je kleiner der Winkel zwischen Ankertrosse und Seegrund, desto sicherer hält er. Bei einem großen Winkel infolge zu kurzer Ankerleine und entsprechend Wind/Strömung, hebt der Anker einfach leichter nach oben ab.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

also wir haben 40m Leine aufm Angelkahn, mit einem würde sagen 10kg Selbstbauanker ohne Kette davor, der ist knappe 9m lang und damit anker ich auch bei Wind und Welle im Sietower Loch oder in den Wollbergen auf der Müritz bei 20-25m Wassertiefe und das Boot steht.
Das wichtigste ist so wenig Fläche wie möglich dem Wind entgegenstellen dann muss man auch keine 100m Leine mitnehmen.
Stelle mir gerade vor, den ganzen Klimbimm immer wieder hochholen#d


----------



## Bieroholiker (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

also wenn ich bedenke dass wirunser boot mit ner geflochtenen an einer boje befestigen konnten denk ich halt dass die klötze reichen. 
hab auch viele beiträge gelesen vorher. will ja hier nur meine art und weise zeigen. 
klar, ein betongstiefel hat auch style! es geht ja denk ich hier nicht um die ultimative lösung. werd ja selber sehn obs klappt oder net. in diesem fall wars halt ne günstige möglichkeit.
ich für mich freu mich aber dass die anker mir selber erst mal so gut gefalln.


----------



## zokker (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Bei schlammigem Grund saugen sich diese runden Anker sehr fest. Man bekommt sie nur noch durch seitwärts ziehen lose. Hab ich schon oft gehabt. Benutze auch solch einen Anker als Seitenanker bei wenig Wind.


----------



## Bieroholiker (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

also ich habe heute mittag festgestellt, ich hatte sie hinterm haus in den schnee geschmissen damit der schrumpfschlauch und der kleber hart wird, einer klötze ist dann fest gefroren. ich hab dann versucht den hoch zu heben, und ich hab kein huddel mal eben 150kg an oder umzuheben, also denk ich dass es auch aufm boot kein problem sein sollte das ding an board zu zerren. wenn ich mit aller kraftdasding net angehoben bekomme dann isses halt so und dann muss der anker bleiben wo er ist....
ich habe vor das seil jeden meter zu markieren. hat da einer ne idee mit was das gut geht?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> also wir haben 40m Leine aufm Angelkahn, mit einem würde sagen 10kg Selbstbauanker ohne Kette davor, der ist knappe 9m lang und damit anker ich auch bei Wind und Welle im Sietower Loch oder in den Wollbergen auf der Müritz bei 20-25m Wassertiefe und das Boot steht.
> 
> Kommt auf Wind und Welle an, irgendwann steht dein Boot nicht mehr..aber das ist dann auch nicht mehr unbedingt das Angelwetter...
> 
> ...



Anker mal auf zehn Meter Wassertiefe bei 'ner Windstärke 7, dann wirst du merken, daß sogar die fünffache Länge noch zu wenig sein kann.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



zokker schrieb:


> Bei schlammigem Grund saugen sich diese runden Anker sehr fest. Man bekommt sie nur noch durch seitwärts ziehen lose. Hab ich schon oft gehabt. Benutze auch solch einen Anker als Seitenanker bei wenig Wind.



Ich kenn das, aber bei festem Grund, wenn dann noch abschüssig, können die Dinger die Pest sein, erst recht, wenn sie mittig arretiert sind, dann kommen die unter Zug auch mal in's Rollen..


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Der einfachste Weg, einen Anker zu bauen, ist folgender:
Du gehst in ein Sportgeschäft, kaufst dir 2 Stück 5Kg Hantelscheiben, Schnur drann, fertig.
Und wenn das Gewicht nicht reicht, nimmst halt 10Kg Scheiben.
Einfachste Methode, die Scheiben rosten kaum, sind billig und durch die flache Form saugen Sie sich quasi am Boden fest.
TL
Johannes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Der einfachste Weg, einen Anker zu bauen, ist folgender:
> Du gehst in ein Sportgeschäft, kaufst dir 2 Stück 5Kg Hantelscheiben, Schnur drann, fertig.
> Und wenn das Gewicht nicht reicht, nimmst halt 10Kg Scheiben.
> Einfachste Methode, die Scheiben rosten kaum, sind billig und durch die flache Form saugen Sie sich quasi am Boden fest.
> ...


 

Rosten kaum, dann hast aber edle Scheiben, meine haben sogar in der Wohnung Rost angesetzt|bigeyes


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Naja, rosten schon ein bischen, aber meine sehen nach 4 jahren Einsatz noch ganz passabel aus, ist halt die günstigste Variante, wenn man nicht selber was gießen will und kostet nicht viel.


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Für fast umsonst lasse ich solche Anker ja gern gelten. Aber wenn ich sie ohnehin bezahlen muss, hole ich mir einen Klappanker dieser Art: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Faltklappanker-Klappanker-Faltanker-Anker-Stahl-Festmachen-Boot-Schiff/261079937189?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D28916%26meid%3D8494926698d64c8eb3401d127107ea2c%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D380537474481&rt=nc , häng da noch zwei Meter Kette und ordentlich Seil ran und fertig. Gewichtsanker sind eine elende Plackerei. Wo ich eine Anka mit 1,5 kg Faltanker an Kette halten kann, brauch ich bei Gewichtsankern das dreifache Gewicht. Nee danke. 

Ein kleiner Anker von 1,5 oder 2,5 kg kostet im Baumarkt keine 10 Euro und hält eine Anka beispielsweise zuverlässig.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Anker mal auf zehn Meter Wassertiefe bei  'ner Windstärke 7, dann wirst du merken, daß sogar die fünffache Länge  noch zu wenig sein kann.



Stimmt, und bei solchen Bedingungen sind reine Gewichtsanker für´n Popo, da das Boot sie zieht  ! Oder sie werden so schwer, dass das ganze massiv in Arbeit aus artet.


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Also ich find die Anker super! Klar nicht für alles geeignet aber für den Normalgebrauch absolut ausreichend! Und "schön" finde ich sie auch! Mal was anderes wie der Betonklotz den ich hier in jedem Boot sehe! Cool dass sich mal jemand Gedanken über nen Anker macht! #6


----------



## thanatos (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

liegt die Dichte von Beton bei ca 2,5g/cm3 und Stahl über 7 ?
 nun mal zu der Seillänge in unseren extrem schlammigen Gewässern
 kann man die Seile direkt runter lassen sie sinken dann bis zu 2 m ein
 und das hält wenn der Wind etwas drehend ist kann man in der Bootsmitte ein drittes Gewicht runter lassen da reichen schon 4 Kg ,
 allerdings benutze ich Bleigewichte in Alu-rohren 8 cm.
 Auf der Havel hab ich aber einen Anker an etwa 20 m Leine draußen und
 die Gewichte an der Seite .Bei uns werden in der Regel Steckstangen verwendet,daß das Boot nicht zu stark pendelt ist nur mit kurzer Leine
 zu realisieren ist aber nur beim Stippfischen von Bedeutung.


----------



## thanatos (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Naja, rosten schon ein bischen, aber meine sehen nach 4 jahren Einsatz noch ganz passabel aus, ist halt die günstigste Variante, wenn man nicht selber was gießen will und kostet nicht viel.



|kopfkratnoch günstiger sind Bremsscheiben bekommt man bei jedem Autoschrauber gratis,mich stört dabei nur das man sie nicht im Boot lassen sollte wegen der Rostflecke


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Für fast umsonst lasse ich solche Anker ja gern gelten. Aber wenn ich sie ohnehin bezahlen muss, hole ich mir einen Klappanker dieser Art:.....



|good: Genau das habe ich mir auch direkt beim lesen gedacht ..... basteln schön und gut, aber viel Sinn macht es nicht.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Für fast umsonst lasse ich solche Anker ja gern gelten. Aber wenn ich sie ohnehin bezahlen muss, hole ich mir einen Klappanker dieser Art: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Faltklappanker-Klappanker-Faltanker-Anker-Stahl-Festmachen-Boot-Schiff/261079937189?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D28916%26meid%3D8494926698d64c8eb3401d127107ea2c%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D380537474481&rt=nc , häng da noch zwei Meter Kette und ordentlich Seil ran und fertig. Gewichtsanker sind eine elende Plackerei. Wo ich eine Anka mit 1,5 kg Faltanker an Kette halten kann, brauch ich bei Gewichtsankern das dreifache Gewicht. Nee danke.



Kannste knicken.
Hatte dem ich Flachwasserströmungsbereich hinter ner Staustufe mal festsitzen gehabt und selbst von direkt darüber ging nix mehr. War natürlich die Kette noch im Boot. Musste mich da brutalst gegenstemmen, hab dann wohl letztendlich den Stein umgedreht. Ziehe jederzeit wieder n Gewichtsanker vor


----------



## Fr33 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Kannste knicken.
> Hatte dem ich Flachwasserströmungsbereich hinter ner Staustufe mal festsitzen gehabt und selbst von direkt darüber ging nix mehr. War natürlich die Kette noch im Boot. Musste mich da brutalst gegenstemmen, hab dann wohl letztendlich den Stein umgedreht. Ziehe jederzeit wieder n Gewichtsanker vor




 Daher haben die Klappanker ja auch 2 Ösen.... in sauberen Gewässern mit bekanntem sauberen Grund reicht die einfache Bestigung.... sobald man bei Steinen oder auch im Bereich ankert wo Totholz etc. im Wasser liegt, sollte man die Krallen-Klappanker so befestigen, dass man die quasi verkehrt herum wieder rauf holen kann....

 Klar... dann braucht man 2 Seile....


----------



## magut (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Also ich find den Anker auch super gemacht!
solltest du Probleme haben, dass er nicht hält, kannst immer noch die Öse  "HOCHKANT" einschrauben und in das bestehende Gewinde 2 Schrauben die sich dann wenn der Anker liegt im Grund festhalten (eine pro Seite).
hab meinen auch in der Art gemacht (VA Stahl  wegen der Rostflecken)
Hab keine Probleme das er nicht halten würde oder bei Kies wegrollt.
LG
Mario


----------



## thanatos (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

mir ist nicht klar warum du die Markierungen auf dem Seil haben willst
 das Loten erspart es dir nicht,habe den Quatsch auch gemacht habe alle drei Meter ein anderes Isolierband rummgewickelt war umsonst hab nachher gar nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## Bieroholiker (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

naja ich dachte halt dann könnte ich sehn wie tief es ist...


----------



## Tatjana B (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Hallo,|wavey:

ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte Euch von meinem Eigenbau- Anker berichten.
Ich habe ein altes Stück Eisenbahnschiene beim Schrotthändler gefunden.
Es wiegt ca. 8 kg und hat an der Seite ein Loch. 
Daran habe ich mit einem stabilen Schäkel eine ca 1m lange Kette befestigt und daran ca 25 meter Ankertau

In meinem Hausgewässer, der Donau/Kachlet bei Passau (bis zu 11m tief), und meiner 7m Holzzille
( Schmales Ruderboot mit geringem Tiefgang) komme ich super zurecht.
Bei Strömung die Riemen parallel zur Zille ins Wasser legen und mein Kahn liegt sehr ruhig im Wasser.

LG
Tatjana
.


----------



## Luzif (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

tach,

also wie 8 Kg ein 7-Meter Boot halten sollen ist mir ein Rätsel, zumindest im Strom kann das nicht funktionieren. 

Oder?


----------



## Tatjana B (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



Luzif schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> also wie 8 Kg ein 7-Meter Boot halten sollen ist mir ein Rätsel, zumindest im Strom kann das nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Oder?



Hallo,

Im Hauptstrom oder bei geöffneten Schleusen wird er sicherlich nicht halten. 
Möcht ich ehrlicherweise auch nicht ausprobieren.
Ich fische verankert, fast nur im Uferbereich, Kehrwasser und Staubereich oder im Hafen. 
Und die Srömung dort hält der Anker auch gut aus.

Meine Zille ist eigentlich eine "vorn und hinten spitz zulaufende Holzkiste" und hat wohl nicht soviel Wasserwiderstand.

Ältere Zillenbesitzer haben mir auch dringend dazu geraten immer mit vorgeschalteter Kette zu Ankern, damit bleibt der Anker wohl besser liegen.
Notfalls kannst du ja wenn du mal in Passau bist mitfahren, dann zeig ich es dir, das es funktioniert.

LG
Tatjana


----------



## Bieroholiker (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

also bei der strömung mit denen ich in den seen zu rechnen habe würd auch ne geflochtene reichen... das hat zu mindest schonmal gelangt... hatten einfach anner boje festgemacht
denke es ist hauptsächlich der wind un halt die strömung zwischen einlauf und ablauf...


----------



## Luzif (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

neee, mitfahren  mag  ich nicht.


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



Luzif schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> also wie 8 Kg ein 7-Meter Boot halten sollen ist mir ein Rätsel, zumindest im Strom kann das nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Oder?



 was soll das Rumgezweifle  ;+
 ob und wie was funktioniert zeigt sich nur in der Praxis #6


----------



## Luzif (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

|wavey:

geh einfach mal davon aus das ich mich mit der Angelei vom Boot aus...
und mit Booten generell...
auskenne.

Gruß


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



Luzif schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> geh einfach mal davon aus das ich mich mit der Angelei vom Boot aus...
> und mit Booten generell...
> ...



 ich hoffe doch das nicht glaubst der "Einzige " zu sein :q


----------



## Chiforce (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

Estmal Glückwunsch zur Idee und Umsetzung, für den Einsatzzweck sicher Perfekt und Universal für alle Untergründe.

Was ich mich aber Frage:

Besteht die Öse aus einem anderen Material als der Körper?

Falls ja hast du eine schöne "Batterie" gebaut, daher würde ich vom Einsatz in Salzwasser abraten.

Ich hab auch schon diverse "Ankergewichte" gebaut, dann aber aus gleichwertigen Materialien (wenn el. leitfähig) bzw aus nichtleitenden (Stein, Kunststoffseil).

Ich hab nämlich mal einen ganz schlauen Liegenachbarn gehabt, der hat eine große Stahlplatte mit Loch drin mit einer verzinkten Windenkette (hochfeste Legierung) in der Ostsee versenkt, die Kette hatte bestimmt 8mm Querschnitt an den Gliedern, und nach einem Jahr trieb das Boot durch die Gegend, die Kettenglieder waren weggefressen, Korrosion durch elektrische Ströme zwischen Kette, Salzwasser, Stahlplatte...

Die Stahlplatte war (immernoch) blitzeblank, und die Kettenglieder die noch dran waren waren nurnoch 1mm stark, und sahen aus wie aus dem ersten Weltkrieg...

Kontaktkorrosion durch unterschiedliches elektrochemisches Potential sollte also berücksichtigt werden ;-) das geht ratzefatz


----------



## Bieroholiker (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*

beides verzinkter stahl. davon ab wird das ding wohl kaum salzwasser sehn. meer is zu weit weg. da würde ich mir dann lieber ein geeignetes boot mieten. zu mal meins fürs meer wohl eh nicht so geeignet ist... aber an kontaktkorrosion im salzwasser hab ich auch nicht nachgedacht. es kommt ja auch immer aus dem wasser raus. hab also keinen liegeplatz.


----------



## Tatjana B (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hab mir heute Anker gebaut...*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Estmal Glückwunsch zur Idee und Umsetzung, für den Einsatzzweck sicher Perfekt und Universal für alle Untergründe.
> 
> Was ich mich aber Frage:
> 
> ...




Hallo, #h

vielen Dank für Deine Anregungen,

Meine Zille ist in der Donau unterwegs und wird, mit an Sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit, nicht mit Salzwasser in Berührung kommen.

Im  Schienenstück ist ein Loch, durch dieses habe ich einen stabilen Schäkel gezogen (weiss nicht genau woraus er gemacht ist) und daran die stabile Eisenkette und dann das Seil.
Wegen durchrostung mache ich mir weniger sorgen, der Anker ist nur im Betrieb im Einsatz, am Liegeplatz ist die Zille anderweitig gesichert.

Grüße aus Niederbayern
Tatjana


----------

